# help all my snail are dying



## krokodyl (Dec 13, 2008)

I've had 7 Giant African Land Snails for about 5years now. They were rehoused to my school a few weeks before Christmas and seemed to be doing fine. but I've come back and found the 4 largest ones dead and another probably going if not gone as I write this (it smells terrible but is/was still just about alive - I think I need to euthanase it though). The two littluns' seem to still be going but aren't happy either. I dont know whether the rudimentary nervous system of a snail allows it to feel pain but they are behaving very strangely writhing and trying to crawl head first into there own shells. It appears as though they have a partial paralysis of the back ends of their bodies and the surface texture looks a bit different here. Are the remaining ones saveable?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

ermmmmmmmm tell me about their enc.!.............i would change their sub. and have a good clean out tbh. any pics?


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

This might help Pet Snail & Slug Problems [Pet Snails]


----------



## krokodyl (Dec 13, 2008)

It's an old fish tank ~40cm × 30cm × 30cm. with some compost (nicked from the horticulture shed - I checked to make sure there weren't any 'nasties' added - and they were in the same tank for at least 3 weeks before the deaths). some food and a few old branches with fake plastic ivy wrapped around. sorry no pics. I've put the remaining surviviors into a different tank I've set up for some millipedes (yet to arrive), but they are totally inactive and one smells like death although it's still obviously alive but retracted right back into its shell (I think I'm going to have to do the kind thing to this one). the youngsters are just totally inactive but haven't retracted.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh dear doesn't sound too good, sounds like a prob with the sub to me. The only sub I keep mine in is the coir bricks that are guaranteed salt and chemical free.
If the sub has been kept in a shed with other stuff could it have been contaminated. My thoughts are poisoning and I would euthanase the one thats having severe difficulties, such a shame I know but I very much doubt that it will recover.
I don't know if they feel pain, but it will definately know that something is wrong and I have read on a couple of sites that putting salt on garden slugs and snails it a very cruel way to kill them so perhaps they do have some sort of sensations.
It's awful when something like this happens and you don't know what to do for the best, I really can empathise with you.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

So they're living at your school? Are they accessible by the kids? Would seem too much of a coincidence that they're fine for 5 years and then suddenly they're acting like this....


----------



## BabyBunting (Dec 10, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> So they're living at your school? Are they accessible by the kids? Would seem too much of a coincidence that they're fine for 5 years and then suddenly they're acting like this....


that was my thought too, you sure some kid hasn't slipped them something nasty just for a quick thrill?

ETA: really hope your remaining snails pull through xxx


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I would argue that inverts can feel pain...

Anyway, it sounds like poison to me. Try moving substrate to something you know is 100% safe (eg coir) just to eliminate that possibility. Although in honesty, I fear it is too late.

Perhaps trying to wash the snail in cold water might help. If it is a surface toxin, this should remove the rest of it and hopefully might allow the snail to recover.


----------



## paddy (Oct 3, 2008)

got to be honest i would do as everyone else says change subtrate and wash in *luke* warm water 
put in a tub and swish about gently then put them back and hope for the best 

hope this has a happy ending for you 

good luck


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I have it in the back of my mind that someone recommdened bathing in milk to neutralise contact toxins but that might be a load of twaddle..what does everyone else think?


----------

